# Guinness btl ident



## JuddMandeville (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey. I did do a bit of search and couldn’t find the info I was looking for. Found this bottle a few years back with cork. Anyone on here that can help me out?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 3, 2020)

Guinness bottle is beautiful.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 3, 2020)

What info are you looking for?


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 3, 2020)

Can we see a picture of the bottom and a better pic of the top? It is so nice to find surviving labels.


----------



## JuddMandeville (Apr 3, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> What info are you looking for?


Looking for the age, what the stamp on the label means. Anything really.


----------



## JuddMandeville (Apr 3, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Can we see a picture of the bottom and a better pic of the top? It is so nice to find surviving labels.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 3, 2020)

I'd guess that it dates to around 1900, give or take a decade or so.  Not sure what those stamps on the labels indicate, I've seen serial numbers on other beer labels as well but was never sure why they put them there.


----------



## JuddMandeville (Apr 5, 2020)

Anyone else that might be able to shed light on the serial stamp?


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 5, 2020)

Could be for government control, or brewery lot identification.  Just my thoughts.  Cool bottle though with the label.  I think I'll go get a beer!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 6, 2020)

As far as  know, the 38 is the year 1938 & the 37902 is another date of September 2nd 1937. LEON.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 6, 2020)

Very good possibility Leon.


----------



## dsimms (Apr 8, 2020)

Big Guinness fan here (the bottles and beer!).  You've got a nice one, especially considering the condition of the labels. Here's my pontilled partial label Guinness.


----------

